# ***EGG FREEZING*** STUDENT RESEARCH***URGENT CALL***



## klb38

Hello all

My name is Kylie Baldwin and I am a PhD Student at De Montfort University in Leicester.

For more information about myself and the research see the following links

http://social-egg-freezing-research-.webspawner.com/
http://dmu.academia.edu/KylieBaldwin 
http://www.dmu.ac.uk/about-dmu/academic-staff/health-and-life-sciences/kylie-baldwin/kylie-baldwin.aspx

My PhD research is examining women's experience of egg freezing for non medical or, as it is often called, 'social' reasons.
I would like to speak to women who have used this technology or who have considered egg freezing and have either been rejected by a clinic or have decided not to pursue this.

This study is being undertaken as part of a PhD Research project at De Montfort University, Leicester under the supervision of Professor Lorraine Culley and has been subject to ethical review. The findings from the study will remain anonymous.

If you would be willing to share your story with me, in confidence, please email me at [email protected] and we can have a chat over email and if you decide you would like to be part of the study we can arrange for me to meet you at a time and place convenient to you.

Please feel free to pass this on to anyone you think may be interested

*I have been looking for participants since October last year but this has proved difficult. I would really appreciate women coming forward for this credible piece of research *

Thanks and best wishes to you all in your respective journeys

Kylie


----------

